# Angry?



## angelstarnash8567 (Jun 3, 2011)

I just check my husband phone without him know it. He is still talking to his girl that is a friend. Saying that he is so angry with me that I cant even say hi to him. Whats does that mean?????

Been trying the seperation for a while. Our money situation though is hard still doing it under one roof. Of course this week I havent really been here. I went down to my mom's I had to take care of neices. My sister had to out of town. He works alot. I having a bad day. I just cry and cry where almost made myself sick. I just understand all of this. I have my story around here somewhere. If you want to know more whats going on. 

I just been saying divorce over the years to my husband he knows that I never mean it b/c I made a commintment forever. Stay until we died. I been praying for the past month about my mouth and thats getting better. Of course he just wants a seperation. He says sometimes why are you getting so upset I didnt say divorce or anything. Husband says "Isn't permanent." 

This is hurting though so much. I told him if he wants separation so badly since our money situation is hard for me to move in with my mom b/c she got a divorce like 6 months ago so I have pay like half of everything to live with her. So I told I am ready sell the house and doing then. "If" we get back together we just take it slow and find a new house. Anyways just want to put my thoughts down so I having such a bad day.


----------

